# FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 15th & 16th - Swan Cloud at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 15 & 16th at Amazon




Swan Cloud - Southern Swallow Book III

by Edward C Patterson
Kindleboard Book Profile for Swan Cloud
"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place -- city to city -- one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair -- an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series -- Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao -- a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice -- injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.

The Southern Swallow Series:
The Academician
The Nan Yu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hallow

Related series -- The Jade Owl:
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

About the Author
Edward C. Patterson has been writing novels, short fiction, poetry and drama his entire life, always seeking the emotional core of any story he tells. With his eighth novel, The Jade Owl, he combines an imaginative touch with his life long devotion to China and its history. He has earned an MA in Chinese History from Brooklyn College with further post graduate work at Columbia University. Born in 1947, a native of Brooklyn, NY, he has spent four decades as a soldier in the corporate world gaining insight into the human condition. He won the 1999 New Jersey Minority Achievement Award for his work in corporate diversity. Blending world travel experiences with a passion for story telling, his adventures continue as he works to permeate his reader's souls from an indelible wellspring. His novel No Irish Need Apply   was named Book of the Month for June 2009 by Booz Allen Hamilton's Diversity Reading Organization. His Novel The Jade Owl   was a finalist for The 2009 Rainbow Awards. 



Table of Contents

Part I: Filial Piety

Chapter One: Honey Cakes
Chapter Two: The Hall of Virtuous Peace
Chapter Three: Pavilion of the Gentle Zephrs
Chapter Four: Visit to the Yellow Door
Chapter Five: The Silver Pearl Pavilion
Chapter Six: A New Charge
Chapter Seven: A Family Gathering
Chapter Eight: Pillow Talk
Chapter Nine: Wearing the White
Chapter Ten: Left and Right
Chapter Eleven: The Grip of Ch'i
Chapter Twelve: The Celestial Guan-k'o
Chapter Thirteen: Cataracts
Chapter Fourteen: Crossroads
Chapter Fifteen: Lake Tung T'ing
Chapter Sixteen: Ying T'ai's Villa
Chapter Seventeen: Lands Apart

Part II: What Do We Know of Radishes?

Chapter One: The General of the Northeast
Chapter Two: Near Mien-fu
Chapter Three: The Heart of a Patriot
Chapter Four: The House of the Golden Badger
Chapter Five: A Routine Session
Chapter Six: Tigers and Prey
Chapter Seven: The Spectral Visit
Chapter Eight: Releasing the Dragon
Chapter Nine: The Ch'i Banners of Gui-lin
Chapter Ten: Proxy
Chapter Eleven: The Gathering at Huai-yan
Chapter Twelve: The House of Lord Huang
Chapter Thirteen: The Alliance
Chapter Fourteen: Gods of War
Chapter Fifteen: Serve the Country with Utmost Loyalty
Chapter Sixteen: Questions of Loyalty

Part III: Those Who Keep

Chapter One: Lung-hua by the Sea
Chapter Two: The Dreamer
Chapter Three: The Yu Yuan Portal
Chapter Four: Visions on the Fricative
Chapter Five: The Lotus Garden Pavilion
Chapter Six: Shadows from the Past
Chapter Seven: The Abyss
Chapter Eight: The Ear of Heaven
Chapter Nine: The Warrior
Chapter Ten: Mourners
Chapter Eleven: Calling Dead Ends

Part IV: Torn Spirit

Chapter One: Assessment
Chapter Two: A House in Dissent
Chapter Three: A House in Shadows
Chapter Four: Friendly Advice
Chapter Five: The Fruit of Samarkand
Chapter Six: The Far Cloud Pavilion
Chapter Seven: Retreat
Chapter Eight: Denounced
Chapter Nine: The Queen of Heaven
Chapter Ten: Act Unprecedented
Chapter Eleven: Southward Bound

Afterword
​
The first two books in the series, The Academician and The Nan Tu, are also available on the Kindle, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UE7D96 & http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00322P1N4, for $ .99 each.

Come enjoy this work which has been in progress for 37 years (3 Books down, 2 to go).

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Ed, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Ann and Betsy.

It's still nice after over 2 years of posting here to get that friendly welcome from the excellent Mods at Kindleboards. I've set _*Swan Cloud * _ up on the "Spreadsheet" with it's 17 siblings and The Indie Spotlight so I maintain the site rules.

Next up for me is . . . at long last, the last and final _*Jade Owl Book * _ - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, hopefully out by late Spring. It'll be a humdinger, with an action packed (and surprise ending, although Li K'ai-men gets a glimpse of it in _*Swan Cloud*_, as he takes part in it). It'll be 700 pages of exciting resolution for my fans' favorite gang of China Hands including a trip into the Ming Dynasty - to visit with Mao Sheng's _ch'i-t'ang_, and a journey through the classic of the Mountains and Seas led by Little Nicky Firestone on the back of Nan Ya's fabled horse, _Sun Bearer_. Whew.

Thanks again

Edward C. Patterson
a.k.a Ed P-


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> at long last, the last and final *Jade Owl Book - In the Shadow of Her Hem*, hopefully out by late Spring.


Yay! I'll have plenty of reading time after April 15 -- so there's your deadline!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Now I have pressure.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

excerpt from *Swan Cloud*

As the day waxed bright and the preparations neared completion, Li K'ai-men turned his attention to Hu Min. The Protector had spent his last day before his journey immersed in the wine-bucket. In that, he had help from Chou Bei and K'u Pei-t'ien. However, the former outlaw and Taoist priest quickly sobered up. He had packed his provisions in two large baskets and a bamboo pack. Unfortunately, the means of carrying the baskets, his pole bearer - K'u Pei-t'ien, had disappeared in the middle of the night.

"I can tote this myself," Hu Min told Nan Ya, who came to the western gate to see him off. "I'll just lighten the load. If the scamp should show his face, send him along and I'll pay him for his trouble."

He clenched both fists, and then grinned.

"You should delay," Li K'ai-men suggested. "As big as you are, it's not wise to travel alone through the lake districts."

"I can handle myself, Nan Ya."

"I don't doubt it, but your mission is one of filial piety, not combat."

Hu Min grunted, but then bowed. Suddenly, there was a commotion at the front gate. Pei-t'ien rushed through it, slamming the door behind him. He pressed himself against it preventing unseen pursuers from getting through. But the door buckled, and men shouted obscenities from the other side. Pei-t'ien glanced back toward Hu Min and Nan Ya.

"Help me," he shouted. "They'll cut me in two if they get through."
Hu Min laughed, but strode to the door, marshalling his bulk against it. Pei-t'ien backed away, falling at Nan Ya's feet.

"What have you been about?" Li K'ai-men asked.

"Nothing."

K'u Ko-ling now appeared, shaking his head at his miscreant son.

"What mischief have you brought upon this house now?"

"Nothing it doesn't deserve."

Ko-ling raised his hand, but Pei-t'ien shot to his feet, holding his father's arm and threatening him. Hu Min turned and released the door, which flew open, three men dumping into the courtyard.

"There he is," one shouted, bolting toward Pei-t'ien. However, Hu Min clamped him to the ground easily, while the other two men rushed him. Hu Min stood, his arms flailing, busting the two men's heads together. They reeled.

"Enough," Nan Ya shouted. He approached the chief intruder, a shabby fellow who wore a merchant's cap. "What brings you to a gentleman's house, sir?"

The man pushed Hu Min aside and managed to get to his feet. His companions, more wary, also managed to rise, but backed dizzily away.

"That b**tard," he said, pointing to Pei-t'ien. "He (slept with) my daughter, and then, when I tried to bring him to the magistrate, he set my vegetable stall on fire."

"I didn't," Pei-t'ien shouted.

"Don't deny it," the man cried.

"He will not deny it," Li K'ai-men said. "I don't doubt he's done these things."

"Well, I want compensation." Nan Ya exposed his ring - the garnet sigil, whereupon the man bowed low as did his companions. "My lord, I didn't know it was you."

"Ko-ling," Nan Ya snapped.

"Yes, master."

"Give this man twenty silver ingots."

"Yes, master. I would rather you give him my son for a few hours, but if you insist."

"Ko-ling!"

"Yes, master. Twenty silver ingots it is."

Pei-t'ien spit at his father, who went about this business.

"If your daughter should come to term, sir," Nan Ya said, "bring the child here and it will enter our household."

This matter being resolved, the angry merchants departed. Then, Hu Min turned on Pei-t'ien, clouting him in the head.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book III in this Epic Asian Tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book III tells the tale of the General Yueh Fei and his fate.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Sung Dynasty is a dream now, but in its hayday it was more sophisticated than the rennaissance.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, when your father passed away in 12th Century China, If you were a high official, you withdrew from office, unless commanded to remain in your post by the Emperor.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Swan Cloud* has joined it's two sister books *The Academician * and *The Nan Tu * at the $ .99 price. So you can have a 1,200 page read across three books for only $2.97. What a bargain.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What, murder and intrigue in an historical novel? Yep, China's most famous murder most foul.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of history's greatest murder mystery.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An epic novel of China.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Modern China began in the year 927. Come feel the experience.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The five books of The Southern Swallow Series cover (from AD 927 - 972:

The Academician - The Rise of Li K'ai-men, kniown as Nan Ya and his early career and loves
The Nan Tu - The Invasion of North China and the Migration to the South
Swan Cloud - The Trial and Fall of General Yueh Fei 
The House of Green Waters - The Exile to Hai-nan Island
Vagrants Hollow - Old age and a reall to duty, and in service to the Jade Owl

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

12th Century China is probably the most cosmopolitan period of Chinese history util the modern day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The biography of Li K'ei-men is set against the background of The Jade Owl legacy to produce this parallel epic series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sung China 1142 - 1144 AD

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The sweep of China's history has fascinated me from the first time I read Pearl S. Buck through a doctoral tract in Sinology at Columbia Univrsity. I neer pursued it as a career (Mammon beckoned), but it has been my passion, evident in The Southern Swallow series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Li K'ai-men also appears in the Jade Owl legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Historical fiction with a dash of fantasy and the backstory for the Jade Owl legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Historical novel of events that few in the west are familiar with amkes this series an exciting entry in the genre.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He was mature now and the Emperor's eyes and ears.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a review (5-star) I received on the Gay/Lesbian Review site (not on Amazon,com yet)

Reviewer: Alan Chin
A Brilliant Work that will Linger in your Heart and Soul

This delightful read is book III of Edward Patterson’s Southern Swallow series. Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, the amusing servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period when his father dies, and sets out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. 

The mission is a plan to reel in the warring generals and forage a peace with the enemies to the north. But while the Grand Tutor labors to help bring about a durable reconciliation, politicians closest to the Emperor are more focused on their own benefit. In an effort to fight for justice, Li K’ai-men finds himself battling the Emperor’s advisors, who now seem hell bent on destroying him. 

Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for the hero and his band of spiritual warriors.

I have adored all three books of the Southern Swallow series, for a number of reasons. I particularly enjoyed the characterizations in this character driven novel. Patterson has created a number of interesting and likeable characters. They are flawed, and struggle to overcome those defects. Even the "bad-guys" developed into memorable foes.

Second, the author skillfully weaves an intriguing plot that holds the reader to the page, needing to find out what happens next. There came a point deep in the novel where I literally couldn’t put it down until I finished the last page. 

The author has created a delightful voice. The tale is told both in third person, and also K'u Ko-ling’s first person narratives. Both voices are distinct and captivating. It is a pleasure reading such well-crafted prose.

Edward C. Patterson is scholar in East Asian culture. So not only is the storyline based on true historical events, but the descriptions of the cultural settings and rituals ring true.  Patterson has done his homework, and it shows from first page to last. 

My one issue with the entire series so far is that Li K’ai-men, the Emperor’s Grand Tutor, and his band of devoted followers wields tremendous magical powers, but for some reason seldom use these powers to turn events to his or the Emperor’s favor. I kept wondering, why the author gave them these colossal powers if they failed to use them. 

For anyone interested in reading Swan Cloud, I would highly recommend reading book I & II first (The Academician and The Nan Tu).  There is simply too much plot and relationship building that occurs in these earlier novels that is needed to fully understand the situations presented in Swan Cloud. 

Readers who love historical fiction will no doubt treasure this series. But these books can be enjoyed by anyone who appreciates fully developed characters and finely crafted stories. This book, this series, is a gem that can be appreciated by everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The life and times of Nan Ya, aka Li K'ai-men, will take you back to a time lost to memory until now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An historical epic that will keep you glued to the pages.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This series contains the back story for The Jade Owl Legacy.

Edward C. Pattreson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The pageant of Chinese History is celebrated within these pages.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although written in a different style, The Southern Swallow series lays the foundation for the Jade Owl Legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 12th Century China, society was in the full bloom of rennaisance. It was the flowering of Chinese civilization. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on a History fiction panel this Sunday at the eFestial of Words. I'll be sharing my views on the Historical novel.

http://www.efestivalofwords.com/portal.php

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Murder Mystery in 12th Century China

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a stingle step


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Start the full sweep of the Jade Owl Legacy today, with both series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thirty-seven years in the making.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Time travel goes two ways, you know.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An adventure 37 years in the making.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life is life, whrther during the 12th Century in Sung China or 21st Century America. We are all tied together by the ribbon of time.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Southern Swallow Book III: Political Intrigue in 12th Century China

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Join me in Sung Dynasty China - come smell the aromas and the stinks. See you there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Join me in Sung Dynasty China - come smell the aromas and the stinks. See you there.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You should have said, "Smell you there."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Or sell you there. Lol Bring silver ingots - that's what they used.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three books in the Nan Ya series (Southern Swaoolow) down - two to go.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world was ripe in 1127 in China to burst anew with an elegance far beyond any time known to civilization until that time. This was China's rennaisance.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great new review on Amazon for the series:

Awesome Series, December 17, 2012 
By Teresa Shaw (SANTA ROSA, CA, US)

http://www.amazon.com/product-reviews/B00322P1N4/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Western New Year to all my fans and readcers.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The 4th Book in this series is called *The House of Green Waters* and should be published by year end 2013.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He was a scholar and studebt — an Academician, and he rose to become one of the most powerful forces behin the dragon throne. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yesterday marked the 971st annniversary of Yueh Fei's execution.

Edward C Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Chinese adventure like no other you've taken.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book IV - The House of Green Waters, should be ready by the end of this year.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The more things seem different, the more they are the same.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of Sung China waits you. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ev ery Chinese child can tell you the tale of General Yueh Fei - his rise and fall. But not like this, can they.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystery, murder and mayhem in 12th Century China.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Miscarraige of Justice in 12th Century China.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Political Intrgue in 12th Century China

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The legendary intrigue between Ch'in Gwei and General Yueh Fei comes to life in Swan Cloud.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In this book we revisit the Outlaws of the Golden Marsh.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Law and order in Sung China was perhaps the most liberal on the planet during the 12th Century. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

War and peace are the question in Swan Cloud, an issue always at the fore in politics and justice.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life Among 12th Century Chinese Scolar-Officials

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from Swan Cloud (Chapter: The Gods of War)

“This doesn’t bode well,” General Chang Chun said from his high steed. “I guess we are expected.”
Nan Ya looked ahead as they approached Lin-an’s gates. The gates were generally closed, except for the trade doors, which were duly opened, but guarded. Now the main gates suddenly opened like the beast’s jaw. City noise wafted up the road toward the entourage, unsettled like an undertow washing up to the horse’s hooves to suck them in.
Nan Ya halted. A delegation approached. A gloomy drum beat and a whistly horn tooted. However, this delegation clearly displayed the Imperial banners, so Nan Ya was wary to challenge it as it came toward him. In the fore were three riders, one whom he recognized as Char Min-pi, an inner court eunuch and well trusted by His Majesty. Behind these riders, porters carried a grand palanquin — an empty palanquin flanked by young gentlemen dressed for travel. Nan Ya looked at Prince Wei, who was also unsettled by this display. Surely, the Prince knew these gentleman and the eunuch who led them.
“I thought we were summoned here, Nan Ya,” Yueh Fei said. “This looks like a gallows procession to me.”
“The procession is for me,” Prince Wei said. “They’ve come for me — to fetch me to my father’s company.”
“It would appear so, Your Grace,” Nan Ya said. 
However, he was still wary.
The drum stopped. The horn piped down. The gentlemen knelt as Char Min-pi nodded to the Prince, and then unfurled a scroll. He read:

“His Majesty, may he live ten thousand years, welcomes his son back to Lin-an and is happy to see that he has thrived under Heaven. It is hoped that you have learned much from the Imperial Grand Tutor and can come to apply such knowledge in the days to come. However, it is time for all men of blood to retreat from their nanny’s napkins and their mother’s robe sash. You are therefore given leave to wander by any road you see fit as long as that road leads to the Chao clan house at Fang-chou. These men in waiting are placed at your disposal. In addition, you may not enter Lin-an or linger in the suburbs. You have Heaven’s protection as Prince and are most favored as my heir.”

The eunuch clapped the scroll to his chest.
“Respect these words.”
The eunuch dismounted, humbly approaching the Prince, his head continually nodding. Char Min-pi indicated the remaining two men on horseback. 
“Your Grace,” he said. “You have been taught your course since you were elected. Know this. These men now shall be your shadows, obeying your every command.”
The Prince dismounted, inspecting the palanquin, the entourage and the two men on horseback.
“Char Min-pi, T’i Bai has been my shadow and will continue to be so.”
“Thank you, Your Grace, and good of you to recall my name, but T’i Bai is sworn to the Mother of Heaven and serves within the inner court. He is to return to the Empress’ service.”
“I shall not do it,” T’i Bai said, suddenly standing before the older eunuch.
“Sir, you shall do as you are told.”
“But I have been a guide to the Prince since he was a tender child.”
T’i Bai crumbled to the ground, pleading. The Prince trembled, trying to keep his composure.
“Char Min-pi,” he said. “Please tell my mother I favor T’i Bai and would find honorable work for him at the clan house.”
Char Min-pi bowed low.
“I would tell her that gladly, only it has been expressly proclaimed you shall have new shadows befitting a man and must shed the companions of your youth. It has been so proclaimed.”
T’i Bai wailed. Prince Wei turned away, facing Nan Ya and the generals. The Grand Tutor saw his charge stifling his tears and not too successfully.
“Princes have many shadows, Your Grace,” Nan Ya said. “Might I suggest that your faithful servant has ceased to be a shadow, his obligations fulfilled to you. You must set him free of your service.”
Prince Wei choked. He glanced to each man — to Yueh Fei and Han Shr-chung and Chang Chun. He even settled his attentions on K’ang Yu-wei, Fu Lin-t’o and K’u Ko-ling. He then turned and raised T’i Bai to his feet.
“T’i Bai,” he said.
“Good of you to recall my name, Your Grace.”
“I shall never for forget your name or you, dear friend.”
“But who shall prepare your robes?”
“These others. The robes will not be as well prepared as when you prepared them, but what am I to do? Would you have me surrender my position as your Prince and defy my mother’s proclamation?”
“Never, Your Grace.”
“Then, when I have served in the clan house and have been betrothed and properly settled in the Imperial city, I shall ask my mother for your attendance once again.”
T’i Bai sniffed. Nan Ya thought the men might embrace, but, to the Grand Tutor’s relief, it did not happen. T’i Bai bowed, and then withdrew to a place behind the ox-cart. Prince Wei stood before Nan Ya. The Grand Tutor bowed deeply. Everyone dismounted and made obeisance to the heir apparent.
“I have learned much upon this journey, Grand Tutor,” the Prince said.
“Much is fine, Your Grace, but to retain one thing in your heart is better than a myriad of things in the mind.”
“Then, there is this,” the Prince said, glancing at Fu Lin-t’o. “Love between men is the strongest bond there can be. Be it friendship, honor on the field of battle or between a lord and his subjects. Upon this foundation an Empire shall be settled.”
Nan Ya knelt. The world would be safe when this one ascended to his inheritance.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE for July: Swan Cloud - at Smaswords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/101501
Use coupon code SW100 upon check out

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Patriotism in 12th Century China

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 5th and 6th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Yu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hallow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 14th and 15th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Yu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hallow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 9th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 19th and 20th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow January 20th & 21st at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 3rd & 4th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters (coming Fall 2013)
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 15th & 16th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place -- city to city -- one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair -- an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series -- Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao -- a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice -- injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 10th & 11th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 21st & 22nd at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sep 1st & 2nd at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 16th & 17th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

What one reader says:

"the author skillfully weaves an intriguing plot that holds the reader to the page, needing to find out what happens next. There came a point deep in the novel where I literally couldn't put it down until I finished the last page." - A. Chin

-----------------------------------------------

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 15 & 16th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

What one reader says:

"the author skillfully weaves an intriguing plot that holds the reader to the page, needing to find out what happens next. There came a point deep in the novel where I literally couldn't put it down until I finished the last page." - A. Chin

-----------------------------------------------

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------

